# Any San Diego IFT / BLS companies hiring?



## Wiggle (Feb 24, 2012)

If you guys are aware of any companies that are hiring - please give me a heads up.

I've applied for:
Balboa, Pacific, AMR, Express and Care

I'm looking for a part-time position. I've gotten 2 interviews so far and did very well, but no offers. 

I would appreciate any suggestion of where to apply - Thanks

Wiggle


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 24, 2012)

I know ER is hiring....and they tend to do part time hiring. And MaxCare might be.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 24, 2012)

kravturtle said:


> I know ER is hiring....and they tend to do part time hiring. And MaxCare might be.



With all due respect, I'm trying to stay away from ER Ambulance... Thanks for the tip about MaxCare - I'll work on that application.


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 24, 2012)

Me too. But I still thought I'd offer.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 24, 2012)

kravturtle said:


> Me too. But I still thought I'd offer.



:rofl: Where are you working currently?


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking as well, but I do volunteer in Alvarado's ER. I don't really get to do anything, but it keeps me in the game.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 24, 2012)

Care is hiring full-time if that's something you'd be able to do...


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> Care is hiring full-time if that's something you'd be able to do...



Yeah, I'm thinking about putting an app in. I've heard mixed reviews though. Some say it's horrible, while others say it's fine. But I suppose all places are like that though. 

I've got an app in with Pacific and Balboa at the moment. Fingers crossed. And good luck to you as well!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

kravturtle said:


> I know ER is hiring....and they tend to do part time hiring. And MaxCare might be.



MaxCare, we'll give you maximum care, even if you have a right bundle branch block!


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> MaxCare, we'll give you maximum care, even if you have a right bundle branch block!



Well I'm glad they don't discriminate!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

kravturtle said:


> Well I'm glad they don't discriminate!


:unsure:

Notice anything similar in V1 as to MaxCare's logo?






...this is also why EKG tracings shouldn't be used in ambulance company logos.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> :unsure:
> 
> Notice anything similar in V1 as to MaxCare's logo?
> 
> ...



Sir, you are ruining my thread. 

Just kidding


----------



## RESQGUY (Feb 25, 2012)

> With all due respect, I'm trying to stay away from ER Ambulance... Thanks for the tip about MaxCare - I'll work on that application.



 Well ,as you will find out. EMS is full of gossip. Make your own judgements about where you work or want to work. BLS is ....BLS, that being said, Don't hold out on certain companies. Just get out there and get your hands dirty. I work for the big company here in the city and have noticed more prior ER guys around here, and IMO better trained then most of the other EMTs.

Either way, GOOD LUCK !! See you out there!!


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 26, 2012)

I realize that sometimes comments that people make about these companies are out of anger and with a lot of bitterness. But, I actually did fill out an application at ER and pursued a position there, but I decided that it was not the right fit for me and that I didn't want to have the liability on my shoulders from the (2) 12-hour ride-alongs that you have to complete.

Thanks for the wishes. If anyone else has recommendations, I'd love to hear them! 

MaxCare is my next stop for an app, and I hope that Pacific might contact me.


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone have a lead? :unsure:


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently applied pretty much at every bls company in sd, I went to xtreme care, and their office was literally an apt, any comments on this company. And also I have heard that ER care requires you to do 2 ride alongs, 12 hr shifts is this true?


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 11, 2012)

Rural/Metro is hiring...their online app is open. Go for it!


----------



## Rolo47 (Mar 11, 2012)

I know pacific is hiring, i recently got hired with bowers ambulance and in the room where they held the applicants before the interview, they said they were hiring. Good luck though!!


----------



## SD EMT OPS (Mar 13, 2012)

*CARE SD Hiring*

CARE Ambulance San Diego is Hiring Full Time EMT's.. Looking to Start an orientation 3/19 come fill out an application ASAP.


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 13, 2012)

I got an email today saying that Pacific is hiring right now, so get an app in ASAP!


----------



## Eeyore (Mar 15, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> Anyone have a lead? :unsure:



I was told the Express, MaxCare and Balboa are hiring. There's some new companies, Liberty, Xtreme and First Greyhound that I also think are hiring. I know Liberty and Xtreme are, not too sure about First though. 

EMT turnover is high so putting in apps everywhere can't hurt. Shotgun effect, throw enough out, something will hit.


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 16, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> I was told the Express, MaxCare and Balboa are hiring. There's some new companies, Liberty, Xtreme and First Greyhound that I also think are hiring. I know Liberty and Xtreme are, not too sure about First though.
> 
> EMT turnover is high so putting in apps everywhere can't hurt. Shotgun effect, throw enough out, something will hit.



Hi - When did you get this update? I have recently submitted apps (within the last month) for some of those companies and I will go back and submit another if they're hiring again.

Thanks


----------



## Zerbo (Mar 22, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> If you guys are aware of any companies that are hiring - please give me a heads up.
> 
> I've applied for:
> Balboa, Pacific, AMR, Express and Care
> ...



I'm an FTO at Balboa. We recently hired a batch of 14 full-timers since we've had so many EMTs go to part-time due to medic school and fire academies, so unfortunately I don't think we have any part-time positions open at the moment. I believe HR will keep your application on file though, and I'll make sure to post a new thread if I hear about any hiring. Good luck!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2012)

You're kidding me. 24 hours of ride time scares you?


----------

